
Ask HN: A dead simple, domain based, black-list-only adblocker? - quakenul
I am looking for an adblocker, that works entirely by black listing, blocking nothing by default. If I visit a site and the ads are annoying, I can then click a single, quickly reachable button and all ads are blocked for that domain from there on out (until I may or may not click that button again at a later day).<p>I don&#x27;t mind some setup, if it then works without any major flaws. I understand that some ads might sometimes leak through the cracks, as with any other adblocker. That&#x27;s fine. However every time I google thistopic and hackled with possible solutions I ended up somewhat unhappy with the convenience or some other part of the experience and wind up not doing it.<p>Any tested and working solutions would be very much appreciated. I am using chrome for windows.
======
detaro
Not quite one button, you have remember what field to aim for in the detailed
menu for the one click, but uBlock can do this:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Dynamic-
filtering:-tu...](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Dynamic-
filtering:-turn-off-uBlock-everywhere-except)

